# Moving fromTenerife to Mainland Spain



## Betty Jerrison (Jun 27, 2015)

Can anyone give me information reference paperwork. I have Tenerife residency, Tenerife Health Service, I have N.I.E, Certificado de empadramiento etc. I am a fiscal resident and pay my taxes yearly. Would all that is necessary is to change adress at local police station in Mainland spain, go to Local health service as I have spanish health service number to enroll as a patient after getting local residencia address changed and also empadramiento. After all the Canary Islands are classed as Spain or would I have to go through the whole process again of re-registering and obraining new I.D numbers. thank you. 
:juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thread moved to the Spain forum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Betty Jerrison said:


> Can anyone give me information reference paperwork. I have Tenerife residency, Tenerife Health Service, I have N.I.E, Certificado de empadramiento etc. I am a fiscal resident and pay my taxes yearly. Would all that is necessary is to change adress at local police station in Mainland spain, go to Local health service as I have spanish health service number to enroll as a patient after getting local residencia address changed and also empadramiento. After all the Canary Islands are classed as Spain or would I have to go through the whole process again of re-registering and obraining new I.D numbers. thank you.
> :juggle:


:welcome:

yes, all you need to do is change your address for your resident cert (though not many would bother when staying in the same area, I suspect you'll have to since you're changing comunidades) & register on the padrón at the new address

at the moment all the individual comunidades have separate healthcare systems, so you would need to re-register locally for healthcare, once you've done the other two


----------



## Betty Jerrison (Jun 27, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes, all you need to do is change your address for your resident cert (though not many would bother when staying in the same area, I suspect you'll have to since you're changing comunidades) & register on the padrón at the new address
> 
> at the moment all the individual comunidades have separate healthcare systems, so you would need to re-register locally for healthcare, once you've done the other two


thank you for the information xabiachica, Makes it easier to know beforehand if we move.. xx


----------



## ziggys (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Betty, we are looking at a similar move, for us it is Lanzarote to the Mainland.at the moment we are struggling to get quotes for removals. We have had one quote but they can't tell us how much we will have to pay for duties (iva & t3 tax). Hope you are getting sorted out ready for your move


----------



## Betty Jerrison (Jun 27, 2015)

*Good Luck*

We havent looked at getting a quote yet Ziggys, as don´t know if its just as cheap to sell the big furniture things like leather sofas etc. or transport them. we are thinking that if we do move then we will look at the best options. we will not know until September if we move or not as going to look at property on the costa del sol . then we will decide. good luck with your move. 
Betty
x


----------

